# Ann Arbor Library Wide Angle



## JRE313 (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## JeremyDueckPhoto (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice. dramatic processing, it fits well


----------



## jdsfighter (Jul 22, 2012)

My only disagreement is the somewhat orange color the wood takes on from over saturation.


----------

